# Ski Market going out of business sale!



## severine (Feb 5, 2010)

From the email I just got:






Doesn't seem like much of a discount for a going out of business sale...


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 5, 2010)

severine said:


> Doesn't seem like much of a discount for a going out of business sale...



It's ski market.


----------



## hammer (Feb 5, 2010)

I remember going to Circuit City when they were having a liquidation sale...no real deals then.

I think that liquidators advertise a lot but if you look closely they don't really give good deals, especially since all sales are final.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2010)

hammer said:


> I remember going to Circuit City when they were having a liquidation sale...no real deals then.
> 
> I think that liquidators advertise a lot but if you look closely they don't really give good deals, especially since all sales are final.



Same experience with Circuit City, i was pretty disappointed actually.


----------



## severine (Feb 5, 2010)

Not to completely go off topic, but has anyone gone to the Bernie's going out of business sales? Are they worth the trouble? Or am I late to the game and they're already closed?  :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 5, 2010)

I think all going out of business/liquidation sales are a waste of time. If you look hard enough you can usually find a better deal at a place not going out of business, unless it is on old or display models.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 5, 2010)

Pretty typical of retail going out of business sales. Use a decent but not quite really good discount and do it off the MSRP. It gets people in the doors and less knowledgeable people will buy due to seeing the sale sign even if the deals are not that good. Keep lowering the deals with the best stuff selling first and save the "true" going out of business "everything must go" pricing for when only the junk remains.

Even at 20-40% off, I suspect you could find anything in a Ski Market cheaper somewhere else on line.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 6, 2010)

What I want to know is, who's the jerk that posted about a negative experience with them on an online forum, causing their woes?


severine said:


> Not to completely go off topic, but has anyone gone to the Bernie's going out of business sales? Are they worth the trouble? Or am I late to the game and they're already closed?  :lol:


Took a look at Bernie's when I replaced my Kitchen. Best Buy was still better.


----------



## puckoach (Feb 7, 2010)

IMHO, they are just staying open to swallow the income from selling off their stock.  Creditors won't get anything, salaries will eat it all up.

Wait till the stuff hits Building 19


----------



## billski (Feb 7, 2010)

If there are no returns and no service, then I want a better discount than these going out of business sales.

I went to Zimmerman's yesterday for new goggles and helmet for my kid yesterday over my SO's objection that I'll find a better 'deal' at Ski Market.  A retailer standing behind their merch is worth $omething in my book.


----------



## Sky (Feb 7, 2010)

NOT patronizing Scam Market is worth double in my book.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 7, 2010)

We were going out for Japanese last night in Avon CT a d decided to stop by SkiMarket which was down the road. The 'sale' prices right now are pretty lame.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 7, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> We were going out for Japanese last night in Avon CT a d decided to stop by SkiMarket which was down the road. The 'sale' prices right now are pretty lame.



Did you wear your doo-rag to dinner?


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 7, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Did you wear your doo-rag to dinner?



I tried but Randi wouldn't let me.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 7, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Did you wear your doo-rag to dinner?



I thought you were skiing this morning?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 7, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I thought you were skiing this morning?



I was, was sitting in subway parking lot eating and browsing threads.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 7, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I was, was sitting in subway parking lot eating and browsing threads.



Did you see Wa-loaf at subway?

Have you seen his picture since he shaved the beard? I swear he is Jarrod from the Subway comercials.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 7, 2010)

Went to SkiMarket this afternoon. Their discounted prices can still be beaten. 

Sad to see them go though.


----------

